# fatevi vivi



## Schenker

¿Qué significa "fatevi vivi"?

_Mi è arrivata una lettera dell'Arsenal che dice 'facendo seguito alla nostra comunicazione del 13 giugno scorso, che informava che non eravamo disposti a trattare per Adebayor, adesso vi diciamo che siamo disponibili a trattare, se vi interessa ancora fatevi vivi'"._


----------



## Necsus

Contattatemi, fatevi sentire, chiamate, telefonate, scrivete...


----------



## licinio

...ahora les decimos que estamos dispuestos a negociar, si todavía eso les interesa, pónganse en contacto (registro familiar: den señales de vida).


----------



## chlapec

Otra: "hágannoslo saber"


----------



## Schenker

Gracias a los tres.


----------



## neutrino2

chlapec said:


> Otra: "hágannoslo saber"



¿Esta se usa de verdad en el habla común, en un registro informal?


----------



## chlapec

Menos formalmente, dirías "hacédnoslo saber". Suena serio, pero se puede usar coloquialmente.
Ess:"-Oye, si al final decidís apuntaros a la cena, hacédnoslo saber."

Muy coloquial, podría ser: "...dadnos un toque". Pero en el contexto del inicio no pega...


----------



## gatogab

chlapec said:


> Otra: "hágannoslo saber"


 


chlapec said:


> Menos formalmente, dirías "hacédnoslo saber". Suena serio, pero se puede usar coloquialmente.
> Ess:"-Oye, si al final decidís apuntaros a la cena, hacédnoslo saber."
> 
> Muy coloquial, podría ser: "...dadnos un toque". Pero en el contexto del inicio no pega...


En latinoamérica suena raro este modo.
Io tifo per l'opzione di licinio. La trovo comprensibile sia in Spagna, sia nel resto del mondo dove si parla lo spagnolo.
gatogab


----------



## chlapec

Certo, certo, allora, dovremmo sapere da dov'è la squadra che si interessa per Adebayor...


----------



## irene.acler

chlapec said:


> Certo, certo, allora, dovremmo sapere di dov'è la squadra che si interessa di Adebayor/interessata a Adebayor...


 

Una pregunta. Has dicho que "dar un toque" no pega en el contexto proporcionado por Schenker, entonces ¿podrías poner un ejemplo en el que se use? Gracias


----------



## gatogab

chlapec said:


> Certo, certo, allora, dovremmo sapere da dov'è la squadra che si interessa per Adebayor...


Chi ha posto la domanda abita a Concepción, Chile, Sudamerica, paese la cui Lingua Ufficiale è lo spagnolo. É a lui che stiamo rispondendo, ricordiamocelo.
gg


Chao, Irenita.


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que lo mejor es un simple "Avisennos" sin complicaciones.

La forma a usar es el plural de "Usted" así que esta vez no hay problema entre usar "Vosotros" o "Ustedes"


Las formas de las opciones propuestas, teniendo en cuenta que se trata de correspondencia entre clubs de futbols y debe usar el "Ustedes" y visto que alguna es bastante complicada de formar, son:

Ponganse en contacto. Sic
Hágannoslo saber. Sic.
Dennos un toque. (Irene, esta forma equivale, más o menos a "Avisen para que estemos preparados" Ej: Sí al final deciden ir al concierto, dennos un toque; a ver si cenamos juntos después" Implica una advertencia casual, como tocar en el hombro. No funciona en el contexto con ese "Sí todavía les interesa", parecería que hablan de pescados o algo así)


----------



## Schenker

chlapec said:


> Certo, certo, allora, dovremmo sapere da dov'è la squadra che si interessa per Adebayor...


 
No te preocupes. Tu respuesta se entendió perfectamente.
Gracias por haberme respondido.

"Avisennos" queda muy bien. Gracias tambien Neuromante.

Saludos.


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Una pregunta. Has dicho que "dar un toque" no pega en el contexto proporcionado por Schenker, entonces ¿podrías poner un ejemplo en el que se use? Gracias


 
Hola Irene:

"Dar un toque" es una manera muy coloquial de decir "llamar por teléfono", aunque por extensión también se usa para decir "me avisas". Se usa entre amigos, por ejemplo, "si al final te quieres venir con nosotros a tomar algo, me das/pegas un toque".

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Muchas gracias, Ant. 
De hecho, conocía el sentido de "llamar por teléfono", pero no sabía que se podía utilizar tambíen para "avisar".


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Muchas gracias, Ant.
> De hecho, conocía el sentido de "llamar por teléfono", pero no sabía que se podía utilizar tambíen para "avisar".


 
Sí, te pongo un ejemplo que me ha pasado esta mañana . Le he dicho a un compa "cuando bajes a echarte un cigarro me das un toque y bajamos juntos"

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Genial, ejemplos de vida cotidiana. 
¡Gracias!


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Genial, ejemplos de vida cotidiana.
> ¡Gracias!


 
Pero toma como ejemplo la frase, no lo de fumar ¿vale?


----------

